# Transporting plow in warm weather, how to prevent overheating?



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I know they easiest way to prevent overheating is to put the plow on my trailer or in the bed, but I don't have a forklift. I don't want to try to drag the plow up ramps by hand. So I would prefer to transport my plow while mounted on the truck. 2015 Silverado 1500 with Western HTS.

We are selling our rural house in July. Building a new house next year. For the coming winter we will be in a duplex and I will store my plow in my grandpa's barn. The problem is he lives about an hour away. It is all country roads, so I can drive 55 or whatever speed i want. What I'm really wondering if there is a preferred plow position to maximize airflow over the radiator. All the way up? angled? as low as possible?

During winter I usually keep it straight and less than half-way up. But when I bought this plow I had to drive about 20 miles on the freeway in August, and I got a heat warning on the DIC. so I want to avoid that this time. I thought travelling a faster speed would force the air to move more, but apparently not. I never have engine heat problems in the winter, though the outside air temp sensor often reads too high if its not windy. That's not really a problem for this trip.

Anyway, I'm hoping someone has some tips for driving with the plow on in weather that will probably be around 80 degrees. Thanks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

All the way angled to one side or the other has always worked best in my opinion. Seems to get the most amount of air flow to the grill.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What Phil said, and take your time. Do it early before it gets to hot out, you will be fine.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

And keep the blade as low to the ground as possible


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

you don't know anybody who owns a Ford that could transport it for you?


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

OK, thanks for the responses. I'll try full angle as low as I can keep it off the ground. That's what i would have guessed, but I'm glad to have confirmation.

I'm not sure what the line about fords means. No, I don't make friends with ford owners. Do you think a ford wouldn't get hot with a blocked radiator in the summer?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

coke813 said:


> OK, thanks for the responses. I'll try full angle as low as I can keep it off the ground. That's what i would have guessed, but I'm glad to have confirmation.
> 
> I'm not sure what the line about fords means. No, I don't make friends with ford owners. Do you think a ford wouldn't get hot with a blocked radiator in the summer?


Look at the list of OldDogs past trucks, hes a Ford guy.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

coke813 said:


> OK, thanks for the responses. I'll try full angle as low as I can keep it off the ground. That's what i would have guessed, but I'm glad to have confirmation.
> 
> I'm not sure what the line about fords means. No, I don't make friends with ford owners. Do you think a ford wouldn't get hot with a blocked radiator in the summer?


If if does get hot pull over and let it cool off, better than taking a chance of hurting it. Good Luck


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

coke813 said:


> OK, thanks for the responses. I'll try full angle as low as I can keep it off the ground. That's what i would have guessed, but I'm glad to have confirmation.
> 
> I'm not sure what the line about fords means. No, I don't make friends with ford owners. Do you think a ford wouldn't get hot with a blocked radiator in the summer?


It's kind of a running joke here. But in reality, the Ford's don't overheat running around with plows on like the Chevy's do. But you will be fine.


----------



## lawns4life (Aug 19, 2011)

Unlock the hood but don’t open it. It’ll let some extra air in/out as your driving. It’s still latched so no worries of it popping up on you. Between that and cranking the heat I’ve cooled down an overheating Chevy that had a bad fan clutch. Works in a pinch.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I just put mine away for the season last weekend, it was in the 80s

On a serious note, if it does run hot do not shut off the truck. Instead pull over and raise your RPMs and it should cool off if your fan clutch is working correctly.

If you shut it off the heat soak will boil over the antifreeze in the radiator.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> I just put mine away for the season last weekend, it was in the 80s
> 
> On a serious note, if it does run hot do not shut off the truck. Instead pull over and raise your RPMs and it should cool off if your fan clutch is working correctly.
> 
> ...


Leave it to a Ford guy to be knowledgeable about being on the side of the road broke down... 

On a serious note Pat gave you great advise. Turn your heat on full blast in the cab also. It will help to pull heat off the motor.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

he brought up a good point, is the fan roaring, if not you may need a heavy duty clutch, 
i find that angled half way and low keeps it cooling best


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> i find that angled half way and low keeps it cooling best


Wouldn't half way angled be straight? :laugh:


----------



## coke813 (Aug 24, 2015)

I was wondering if leaving my heat on in the cab would also help. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe his 1500 has electric fans. Heat on, plow low angled away from the wind. Tow haul switch will keep fan's on. Pull over when she gets hot. You could also unbolt your skid plate that will give alot more air flow only 4 bolts. Make the run at 5 am.
You will be fine.


----------

